# Kes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I want you to have the opportunity to express the troubles you have had and the fact the tapes have not helped you as much as you had hoped for and the other conditions you are suffering from if you want to. Maybe others with comorbid conditons are in the same boat and I want to open up that discussion with you and anyone else, so we can help if possible or just to be able to talk about it.I know we discuss this. Plus, I like to hear from you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for KES


----------

